# Why Touareg?



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

Considering a 2007 Touareg V6 47k miles, for [hopefully] $23k here in the KC area. It's nicely but not fully loaded. The dealer's not taking the offer, yet, tho. My main thing is I want 4WD/AWD, roof rack, and the general moderately nice stuff inside. Nothing fancy. Trouble is, wifey does want all the fancy stuff and aesthetics, and she's liking the Touareg.
My question is, why should we even bother? After lots of research, I seriously doubt whether this SUV is even worth the $23k, or even $20k, or even anything at all. Consumer reports put Touareg in the "Worst of the Worst" of ALL cars from 1999 - 2008. That alone is pretty shockingly bad, and a turn-off to any new would-be buyer. Plus I read about many owners having problems with "big" things, like the driveshaft cracking, axles, multiple parts of the electrical system or wiring harness, tires and brakes going bad sooner than they should, all of these relatively early in the vehicle's life. I read about a driveshaft that probably isn't even durable enough for the Touareg's design (on the V6 only, some reviewers claming it should be changed out for the shaft from the V8 instead).
I read about the battery being put under the driver's seat instead of the engine compartment... uh, hello? WTF VW? I read about the curb weight being over 6000lbs, the heaviest in the midsize class (that I could find). The gas mileage is absolutely abyssmal, especially for only a V6. It's overpriced, compared to others in its class.
We're also looking at:
Toyota 4Runner SR5 V6 4WD
Toyota Highlander V6
Honda Pilot V6 EXL
Acura MDX Touring
A little bit at the Toyota Rav4 and Nissan Murano, but I think they're getting nixed.
The only good thing at all I am seeing about the Touareg is the kushy inside, longer wheelbase, and wider track compared to it's competetors in the small/midsize SUV class. The performance is sluggish with the V6, and while it's probably better with the V8, that kinda puts one into the "gallons per mile" fuel efficiency area.


_Modified by ghent96 at 12:35 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## 4eTouareg (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_
My question is, why should we even bother? 

Indeed! 
You have listed so many negatives (your opinions/perceptions) that I'm amazed that you are still asking.
This is a Touareg forum, so chances of the members agreeing with you is slim.


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

Heh, I'm not asking for me, to recieve a revelation that will change my mind...








I'm asking so that someone else becomes the "bad guy" that brings my dear wifey to reality and dashes her hopes of getting a Touareg







(instead of me)
Little things like this go a long way towards a happy and lasting marriage


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ghent96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_Heh, I'm not asking for me, to recieve a revelation that will change my mind...








 
Then why ask?

_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_I'm asking so that someone else becomes the "bad guy" that brings my dear wifey to reality and dashes her hopes of getting a Touareg







(instead of me)
Little things like this go a long way towards a happy and lasting marriage









Then make your wife respect you by rational discourse rather than thrashing others.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

If your worried about fuel effciency go with a TDI, you'll both have performance and relative efficiency.
If your worried about price go with a Tiguan, they're about the same size (slightly smaller) than a Rav 4. The price would be more up your ally and if your really worried about Consumer reports they rate the tiguan 3rd from the top of all their compact SUV comparisons. On top of that it's received excellent marks for reliability over the past year. If thats not your cup of tea just drive your competition and if you like them better, well, your future Vw probably doesn't want you either










_Modified by VolksTrooper at 5:07 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (ghent96)*

CR is basing most of their info off of the first year which did have a lot of issues. 06 and newer have been way better, but CR will not bother to update their info to indicate this. The V6 is not bad, but you have to factor in the weight of the Treg. You can get close to 20 mpg on the highway with it, but don't expect much around town. The drive shaft was disigned to keep it out of the way for offroad use. The carrier bearing goes bad over time. I have yet to hear of a bearing having a lifetime warranty. They go bad over time. The battery is under the seat so it is not subjected to getting wet when offroading. I had an 04 and it was a solid vehical for me. I had no major issues. I am now driving a 2010 TDI V6 and love it. You either get the the Touareg or you don't. It is a Dub thing and most don't understand.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

Do everyone a favor, buy something boring and Japanese. 
Having owned a Touareg which lead to me now owning a Q7 which is leading to me buying a Cayenne for the wife here soon I cannot understand how you can compare the other vehicles you listed to the Toaureg. It makes me question your logic all together.


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Why Touareg? (markitzero)*

Yeah, the touareg and the other's you listed are not really in the same category. I've owned a 2007 4 runner and it was a very reliable and nice car. Was loaded w/ leather, moonroof, etc. Touareg is a german suv. It is loaded w/ little extra goodies and your wife will probably love the car and you will as well. If you don't like the cost of the one you are looking at, do a little more investigating surrounding areas and I'm sure you will find one that you think is at a price you like. CPO car is always good as it will take care of some warranty concerns for a year or two. Have you driven all of these cars. surely that will help and if the wife wants the t-reg, get it. Life will be easier.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Why Touareg? (nh9095)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nh9095* »_ It is loaded w/ little extra goodies and your wife will probably love the car and you will as well. 

But if he never shows her all the little goodies she will not know what she is missing and thus all parties will be happier. 
Buy a cheap Japanese SUV and don't look back at what you could have had. 
PS: 2004 V10 owner who is happy with his vehicle despite the stupid CR rating.










_Modified by spockcat at 11:04 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Why Touareg? (spockcat)*

You don't appear to be coming at this with much of an open mind. I've learned a lot over the years about Consumer Reports and its bias (for whatever reason) against VW.
You're probably going to be better off with the Japanese SUV. 
Do this one thing ---- thank your wife for all of us for having great taste in vehicles.


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

:/ fanbois like 2atatime need not apply here. Just the facts, please.
Others - thanks, nice responses.
We have driven the '07 V6 Touareg, and it did fairly well. Yes, wifey already saw all the little goodies. There is no Nav system, no variable air suspension, just the ESP on/off button and 4WD knob. I've been trying to find out what the 2nd knob on the console and other buttons are that we're missing on this model, but no pictures are detailed enough. It is CPO from a local dealer. We're getting another dealer in 2 months that's several miles closer, but we don't really want to wait that long.
My comparisons are valid I think, and in the same class, but only the 4Runner is a true 4WD vehicle like the Touareg. It's my favorite. Wifey likes the MDX and Touareg. You can see she likes the comfort, style, and gadgets.
4Runner has a ladder frame, solid rear axle, higher ground clearance, and different suspension - it's truck-based. The Touareg is car-based, with a unibody, 4 wheel independent suspension. Right? I'm pretty sure that's right.
Anyways, I do all our own work, and I already hate fixing her Jetta wolfie vs. my domestic, both due to prices of parts and amount of labor usually involved. The Touareg has me worried.
It'd be interesting to read more reliability and performance reports on the V6 here. Also been browsing Club Touareg and some other forums.


_Modified by ghent96 at 12:14 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Why Touareg? (spockcat)*

Well you asked....
If you'd be happy driving an appliance, then definitely go with one of your Japanese choices. 
The Treg is a driver's car.


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Why Touareg? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Do this one thing ---- thank your wife for all of us for having great taste in vehicles.

Hey







My first car ever was an 86' Golf, and I loved it. I helped her buy and pick out her Jetta wolfie... thankya very much.








I mostly liked the Touareg also, until I looked under the hood, underneath, and did my research on it.
I'd get an '05 for a lot cheaper, but the engine is smaller and more sluggish on them.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (ghent96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_
It'd be interesting to read more reliability and performance reports on the V6 here. Also been browsing Club Touareg and some other forums.

Not an owner, but have spent a lot of time in a friends '07 V6, and have been doing a lot of research myself as the wife would love an Egg soon (though I'm still pushing for a wagon instead). My experience in my buddies V6 has been very good. His is pretty much a base model, so not too many gadgets, but is still well equipped and extremely comfortable. Its performance around town may not be stellar, but is certainly more than adequate. Its also capable of taking 5 guys, all their ski/snowboard gear including a roof box, up Eisenhower tunnel in CO at well over 90mph. Pretty impressive for the 'small' engine in a 5,000lb truck on a decent grade at around 11,000ft altitude. Mileage isn't what I would consider good though, just expected.
That said, I'm not sure if any '07s still had the older, smaller 3.2 V6. I fear that one would be a dog and would not consider it at all. 
As for reliability, sure it isn't a Toyota, but from my research anything from '07+ is a pretty safe bet. Yes it will be more expensive to repair than that 4Runner, but its far from an unreliable vehicle. 
Really the only other vehicle on your list that comes close to an Egg for comfort, handling, tech is the MDX. But it loses massively in the off-road category if that matters to you.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ghent96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_
We have driven the '07 V7 Touareg, and it did fairly well. 

LOL, imagine how well it would have done had the dealer replaced the failed coilpack and it was running on all 8 cylinders!
















_Quote, originally posted by *ghent96* »_
Anyways, I do all our own work, and I already hate fixing her Jetta wolfie vs. my domestic, both due to prices of parts and amount of labor usually involved. The Touareg has me worried.


Buy a Ford then. 


_Modified by spockcat at 12:15 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## GatorBoi (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The Touareg is not a simple car like a Toyota. At times I wish I had a fill it up and forget-it Toyota but the car enthusiast in me would die a quick death in a Toyota 4-Runner or a Rav-4. How did I make the decision to buy a Touareg.....
I started with a 00 Jetta GLX , then a Lexus ES 300 then a Land Cruiser, then an Acura MDX and couldn't wait to get rid of that! I preferred the VW engineering and features the most, the Land Cruiser was a close second but it was a little too big. I traded in the MDX and bought my 04 Touareg V8 about 2 years ago and haven't looked back. If it wasn't for this forum and ClubTouareg I might have been hesitant to take on such a complicated vehicle. 
Bottom line, if you want a reliable and forgetful driving experience buy a Japanese SUV but if you want a fun, sexy beast of an SUV by the Touareg.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

If you are looking at cars just as at something to get you from A to B and don't care about safety, comfort and feeling, then go for the cheaper alternative.
I was driving both Highlander and Rav4, both cars for a week. I own a Touareg V6 TDI for 3.5 years. To me, the difference is at least 2 classes.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

To add to all the comments, if I'm spending 40k or more for a nice SUV and car like handling on highways plus off-road capabilities, sure I don't want to see 100 of them before I get to work in the morning (4runners), that's why I bought my 09 Treg, unique in so many ways. One more thing, believe it or not, a car is an extension of your personality, Touaregs have plenny of that.
Perhaps you are not a VW fan, that's fine, but no other automobile brand has such a following cult or loyalty like VW people, if you need more than 5 minutes driving the Treg before making a purchase decision, then is not the right car for you. Fellow VWrs know what I mean by that.
On the other side, my daughter drives a 4runner for the last 3 years, fully loaded, V8 and I must say is very nice, 94k miles and not a problem with it, but it drives too much like a truck to me, of course it is a truck, but the handling of it can't compare to the Touareg.


----------



## BlauTreg (Nov 14, 2006)

I think a used Treg is an incredible value right now. No other vehicle combines so many capabilities in one package. “Premium” brands like BMW, Mercedes, Acura and Land Rover will come up short when you compare off road ability, towing capacity, braking and handling, yet cost much more. If your purchase is based on numbers instead of how the vehicle actually feels, then many Japanese SUV's such as the 4Runner and MDX will look better than a Treg. Some vehicles in this category offer more space, higher resale, better reliability, a cheaper to insure, to name a few. In 2007, I was very close to buying a different vehicle, but it was so un-inspiring to drive, even my wife had doubts. After driving the Treg, there was no looking back. If you want a good indicator of that the Treg is about, take a look at the front brakes.
As mentioned, many of the things that caused CR to give the Treg low marks were early teething issues, and to it’s credit, VW did a good job of correcting or covering them under warranty. I've had some minor electrical glitches, but nothing that’s ever left me or my wife stranded. If you can't cope with little things, buy a Japanese vehicle. If you like driving a driver oriented vehicle and can grasp, get a Treg. BTW, Treg/Cayenne/Q7 are not cross-overs. The L7 platform was developed from the beginning as an SUV.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (BlauTreg)*

CR's data is seriously flawed. I consider it interesting reading but that is about it. For example, They just gave the new Cadillac CTS a "fit and finish" HIGH rating. I just rented a new one of those recently and drove it for a week. There is no comparison of the fit and finish of that versus any dubs that I have owned over the past five years. There were so many corners cut in the production of that CTS I realized why GM was having such a hard time. Surfaces were nice but little stuff like the gas cap and the trunk and under the hood parts were mickey mouse. Very Chevy-esque.
CR bases their car ratings on the survey that they send out. Have you ever got that in the mail? It is about 20 pages. Mine goes right in the trash. 
I am convinced that the only people that take the time to fill out the CR survey are those that want to prove a point about how good the stuff is that they have bought over the years. So, the proportional number of toyota and honda subscribers fill in theirs and the numbers are overwhelmingly in their favor from the get-go. 
I heard over on a toyota forum that it is FREE to fix a four year old Lexus and they get you in and out in an hour.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (denm33)*

CR is the last thing I look at when looking at a new car.
Linder


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Why Touareg? (spockcat)*

I must have the first Touareg V10 of all times, it's December 2002 and almost 100k miles on it by now







I do have some issues once and then, but hey, I also have issues with my Corvette, my Alfa Romeo, my Chrysler, my Firebird and the Audi !
I would say the reliability IS somewhat below what I was hoping for, BUT I don't regret getting my V10. It's an awesome car, super comfortable, super stable, super fast AND not bad milage at all.
The one thing I don't like is the cost of repairs and spare parts. However, with time, I've come to conclude that luxury has a price. You cannot want luxury and be cheap. It's just not compatible.
Why do you bother comparing Touareg with a RAV4 ?? This is ridiculous, RAV4 is a cheap pile of ****, Touareg is the ultimate combination of high-end luxury SUV with the toughest offroad capabilities, compared to it's classs (Q7, X5, Cayenne) and, whilst expensive, IS the cheapest in it's class.
I really think your question / post is rather pointless, you need to get your vehicle literature straight.


_Modified by tutin at 1:36 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Turtle2 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

While the Touareg is not cheap, it is not over priced in the class. The class in question is rarified indeed we're talking Range Rover and Cayenne. No other vehicles have what the Touareg offers in capability and comfort. A legit off roader with all the manners of the finest highway cruisers and it can tow beautifully. The Range Rover has better off-road; the Cayenne better on the tarmac but the Toaureg is best at doing both in my opinion. Oh yeah, I'm a happy lady with a 2004 V10 with 75k miles. I bought mine used almost two years ago for about $40K.
Yes they are complex and expensive to fix but name a lux vehicle that isn't. I have found my 6 year old Touareg to have the same reliability as the other European cars I've owned (Audi, Mercedes, BMW and yes Peugeot). Ask yourself this, when the Touareg goes into the shop for something will your wife complain about it being in the shop or will she complain about not having her Touareg to drive around. If you think she will feel no loss and no torture from driving a rental car, then buy a Toyota. Good luck and I hope you enjoy whatever vehicle you end up with.


----------



## Mike's Panzer (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Touareg*

Ghent
Send me an e-mail [email protected] and I'll take you for a ride in my V10 and talk Touaregs.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

Have you actually driven the cars you listed over the course of one weekend? That should make up your mind right there. The VW out-drives them all. There's no competition.
I like the 4Runners. I considered getting a new one when I was looking at the Treg (in case I couldn't justify the difference in price). But, the drive quality and the fit and finish of the Treg is so far beyond anything in Toyotas line up aside from, maybe, maybe, the landcruiser that I don't see how you can compare the two. I've test driven every car on your list. The Treg is just a better car all around and tbh it isn't in the same class. As others have pointed out, its more in lines with the LR4. It's a luxury off-road SUV.
Highlanders, Pilots and MDX are minivans. Nothing more. You may feel like you bought an SUV but you didn't. You bought a minivan with a slight suspension lift. 
If all you need. is something to haul kids to school and pick up groceries then cool. I don't think anyone will hold it against you. There are obviously a lot of those cars on the road for a reason.
But, if you want something that can tow, go off-road, handle great in the snow, and drives really, really well on the road plus has lux to boot. You really can't go wrong with the Treg in my opinion. 
BTW, I have the TDI that has less HP than the V6 and while I'm not winning any drag races, it has plenty of power. Of course, the torque is through the roof on this thing.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (mscot)*

By mscot:
"Have you actually driven the cars you listed over the course of one weekend? That should make up your mind right there. The VW out-drives them all. There's no competition."
exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10TDI (Jun 4, 2009)

Take a look at the links below and tell me which other SUV does that








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAp4U4UqJkw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7VQ-nH5T4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uGg66kilu8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoX9_dxAM8Y
Still need help with your decision?


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (V10TDI)*

Never get tired of looking at those...








BTW, what make & size tires are/were you running?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_Never get tired of looking at those...








BTW, what make & size tires are/were you running?
 He is running Nokian WR's according to a post he made on Club.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Man, that's an advertisement for them if there ever was one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

I had an 04 and it had problems but VW replaced it with an 06 that has been perfect. This is the best vehical I have ever owned. Very fast, corners like a GT car, off road capabilities and by the way tows a 20' enclosed trailer. Now other than the Porsche what else can do all that?


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got my 2009 touareg V6, and I love the car. Sure it is not the most nimble car or the fastest ( considering i came out of a bmw mcoupe) but it does the job, it's solid and of course German! See, ghent96, it's like this: one could marry a woman who can cook, clean, make cofee for you in the morning, be faithful, but isn't a looker, and dresses out of style. or marry a hottie who can't really do crap, but sure looks good and attracts attention. If one wants the whole package, one better have a lot of money. Some people are practical, and some are not! Fans of German cars are a different breed, and certainely not the most practical. We leave that to the Japanese.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice Volks Motor Works! Well said.


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Volks Motor Works*

So, do you have any photo's of your wife standing near your car?










_Modified by V10 FUN at 8:22 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Volks Motor Works (V10 FUN)*

Lol, I'll try and sell her on that idea.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

dont touaregs were in consumer report as an unreliable car (oooh that was hard to say being a big vw fan)
get a brand new gti or tdi jetta/golf


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Why Touareg? (MellowDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MellowDub* »_dont touaregs were in consumer report as an unreliable car 


Huh?


----------



## mpm R32 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

ghent96
I just went through this and here's where I came out: T2 TDI, with air, tech plus, lux, hitch, cargo/mats, flaps - in Galapagos Gray.
Why?
This is a luxury German Leopard tank. It has great manors on road, off road, and while towing. The safety features are class leading and working even though you'll never know is there. It's comfortable, convenient and economical.
Based on what you have said - other than to maybe light some people up here - it would seem the T2 TDI is out of your price range and the features that put it out of your range you may not need (read: off road and towing capability). Although the ruggedness of the T2 helps in safety and on road stability (especially the air suspension), it makes it heavier then a car platform (like most of your listed considerations) could handle. It seems that the next Touareg will remove a lot of those off road options which will improve the on road, fuel economy and probably the starting price.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

consumer reports are stupid, my friend have touareg 07 and is very happy about this car


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Why Touareg? (MellowDub)*

"touaregs were in consumer report as an unreliable car"
That report is based solely on the 2004 model year. they have never updated their report since the first year the car was sold in the US.


----------



## IBails (Apr 7, 2006)

Wel what else could you get ? I haven't posted this site for awhile, but am currently looking for a replacement for my V10. Have had some issues but these just pale into insignificance when I consider the joy of driving this vehicle. I have researched and searched BB for Range Rover, I have test driven the 2010 RR update, and guess what ? In my opinion the 2010 RR is still not in the same league as my 2004 V10. 
As far as I can see there are currently no competitors to the Touareg.


----------



## rostrow416 (Mar 17, 2008)

the battery under the drivers seat might be a german thing my friends gl450 has it set up the same way
anyway the toureg is a great drivers suv. well balanced can dance better than most and can handle the tough stuff.
the v6 is around 5200 pounds, the gas mileage on my 09 v6 hasnt been too bad, about average, i can hit 21 highway on a decent trip, about what my friends highlander gets.
of the cars on your list only the 4runner can compete with the touareg in capability, and the mdx can compete with it in handling and luxury. 
the pilot is a slow turd but is highly functional as a minivan.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

i thought the interior battery was to increase fording depth.


----------



## WHOISBIGMAN (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Why Touareg? (ghent96)*

Most of us (men), married up... in some cases, out of our league. I would sugest that you probably did. The Touareg may be the same. You will be just as happy (no more maintainance than the wife).


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Why Touareg? (WHOISBIGMAN)*

"(no more maintainance than the wife)."
Well, if anything, servicing is not quite the same....so to speak
Sorry, I had to say it.


----------



## tskeen (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Why Touareg? (jwestpro)*

We purchased a 04 V8 Touareg in late 04. It had a few problems that our dealer fixed quickly. That car now has 88,000 miles.
We recently added a 08 V10 to our family. I guess our 04 is not a typical example.. at least according to cc. Having a smart dealer that wantsto help with problems is most important 
After being spoiled by the Touaregs, I don't know of anything to cross-shop that would work for us


----------

